# Pulsating bumhole



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Lol! Just noticed that Flea's bumhole "pulsates" when she waits for her food to be served. Must be excitement...... too funny. I knew a minpin who's bumhole pulsated 24/7. Odd.


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

I can truly say I have never noticed this before - but the title of this post did make me snigger x


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

Me too! :biggrin:


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

CoCoTrio said:


> Me too! :biggrin:


your bumhole pulsates????


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

I laughed and laughed at the thread title, and yes both of my dogs do it, not just when they eat tho,

Why o why have i been looking at my dogs bumholes


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Man, it takes all types...


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

Hannahmourneevans said:


> your bumhole pulsates????


Haha!! :ciappa:


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh how I love PF


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Cant say I look at my pets chocolate starfish!!

Perhaps play some music to go with the pulsations!!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I am now finding that against my will, my eyes are being drawn to the bumholes of the resident cats & dogs. Thank you so very much Koekemakranka!


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> I am now finding that against my will, my eyes are being drawn to the bumholes of the resident cats & dogs. Thank you so very much Koekemakranka!


Well? Any pulsation?


----------



## SiaAndMaxsMum (Sep 10, 2012)

This is hilarious! I've never noticed this! :yikes:


----------



## NEW2CATS (Aug 28, 2009)

I am reading this at work and trying not to laugh but I know full well I am going to go home and check out my cats bums now!!!


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Chocolate starfish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

koekemakranka said:


> Well? Any pulsation?


Not that I've observed, but I'll let you know when & if it happens, maybe at dinner time? :thumbup1:

The Quest for the Quivering Ring begins..........


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh my oh my oh my!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

:lol: could hardly read this thread for the fits of laughter :lol:
I am most definitely not drawn to the idea of watching my cats' bums to see if they pulsate or not :yikes:
thanks for the giggle though koekemakranka


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I think the real question is, why on earth would you even notice that in the first place!


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Goodness me does no one else have a Cat that sticks their bum in your face as you are trying to read the newspaper! 

I've noticed the pulsating anus! You can't help but notice this when its in your face


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

But taking enough notice to comment that it pulses particularly when the cat is wiating for food?


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> I* am now finding that against my will, my eyes are being drawn to the bumholes of the resident cats & dogs.* Thank you so very much Koekemakranka!


With your rimming tendancies, this does not bode well......... :nonod:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

That's the name I give to my ex!


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

I can honestly say I have never had the urge to look at my cats bum holes when I give them their tea :scared: :laugh:

This is the funniest title ever :laugh: I cant believe I just almost spat my coffee @ my pc :ciappa:


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

I have my fair share of 'tail-in-face'... Luckily the girls have long fur so you cant see anything... But I certainly have never noticed this in my boys. 

Now I am going to have an interesting evening!


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Gotta say, i read the post when it was first put up.

I just shook my head to get rid of the visions and closed it down


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> With your rimming tendancies, this does not bode well......... :nonod:
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Word of warning- don't ever sleep on your front....... you never know when I might track you down & get you in the wrong'un


----------



## AvaRags (Jan 5, 2013)

At first I thought I am glad all my cats and dogs have long fur so that I can't see the 'Chocy Starfish' antics but now I feel a little left out, like you are all seeing something I'm not :ciappa: I have images of you all on the kitchen floor checking out any pulsating 'rusty sherriffs badges' :yikes:


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

carly87 said:


> But taking enough notice to comment that it pulses particularly when the cat is wiating for food?


That is a bit much


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I must admit (he'll hate me for telling you all this) Spooks does sometimes make his 'wink'- he likes to put his bum right in my face, then...how are we putting this...'pulsates his bumhole' when you stroke him 

MY EYES!!!! :yikes:


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I dont have a cat so dont venture into this section ever, but the title of the thread caught my eye so I had to give it the thumbs up!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Leanne77 said:


> I dont have a cat so dont venture into this section ever, but the title of the thread caught my eye so I had to give it the thumbs up!


I think anyone with 'winking' dogs is invited to post their experiences too. I know Bob's is disturbingly visible as he has a curled over tail & lacks the furry 'pantaloons' that the girls both have to preserve their modesty


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Leanne77 said:


> I dont have a cat so dont venture into this section ever, but the title of the thread caught my eye so I had to give it the thumbs up!


Welcome to Cat Chat!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

That made me :lol: :lol: I had to read the title twice :lol:

I look at my boys bums quite often  but I've never seen them pulsating 

I can picture a lot of embarrassed PF cats this evening with their slaves checking for pulsating bumholes


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I know you can get little covers, for those who find the pulsating gets too much


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> I know you can get little covers, for those who find the pulsating gets too much


These actually made me snort! :lol: Trust you to find something like that! 

*Types 'Pulsating Bumhole Covers' into Google....no, actually, on second thoughts.... :yikes: *


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

I thought the title sounded like a good name for a new boy band.


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Shuttbutt!!!


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Holy Moley, A pulsating bumhole. jeezo what next :laugh:


----------

